# Woodduck



## flywaytaxidermy (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW!!!

That is a beautiful mount!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW! Jerry, you groom your birds to where they look like glass. Very impressive bird.


----------

